# Swarm Trap with Swarm Commander



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

I am on my fourth day with the swarm trap out.. I have not seen any activity at the box when checked.. doesn't mean through-out the day a bee didn't see what was what... so at this point no bees.

One thing I can report is the smell of the swarm commander is still very strong.


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

Video from yesterday.. no activity.. my plan is to let the box sit through this coming weekend.. If I don't see anything I may move it to the tree's I originally planned to place it in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbOsBztt4YM


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I got a lot of scout activity when I applied it. Trapped 2 so far, one had swarm commander, the other was an empty box with used frames no lure.


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

Update.. 

I decided to move my Swarm Trap after emailing Scott Derrick at Swarm Commander.. he gave some good advice on placement and lure spray amount

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlragrKjSPk


----------



## pahammer (Oct 8, 2012)

This video is private.
Sorry about that.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

It would be great if the video could be shared.


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry.. guess I didn't hit publish.. still learning YouTube. It should be working if not let me know and I will reload it.


----------



## pahammer (Oct 8, 2012)

good to go now.....thank you


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

I also have no ties to Swarm Commander but I got one swarm so far.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I try to freshen up my 20 traps every 7-10 days with LGO. I did set two traps out without the LGO about about 10 days ago. I checked them yesterday morning and observed them for about ten minutes each with no activity then added the LGO. Within an hour, I had activity at both traps. I should have a swarm or two at that location in a week or so.


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

Not sure if bees will be moving much this weekend in my neck of the woods.. lotta rain on the way (already here).. I'm not even going to look at my trap today due to weather.. will check back first thing Monday.

I don't have any drawn comb which from reading appears to increase your odds.. since I only have the one 10 frame deep hive and just starting I use what I got... but still enjoy trying to catch em.. it's kinda like the saying goes... a bad day fishing is better than any good day at work... lol.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

fatboy95 said:


> Ok first I must say.. .I have not affiliation with Swarm Commander in any way.. I bought this stuff with my hard earned money.. and this is only my second swarm trap.. first trap is still is out, used LGO, with no luck.
> 
> I am using the NUC box the bee's I purchased came in.. as you can see from the video there are only two frames. I followed the directions on the bottle for the most part.. didn't spray on landing board.. but on paper towel in a baggy sitting inside the door..
> 
> ...



Hope to hear some good new soon.


----------

